# Diving and tides????



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

So how much do the tides really effect the vis offshore (5 miles or more)? Dropped down on a bardge Sunday about 7 miles offshore and vis was crappy but it was an outgoing tide any thoughts???


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

The tides do affect the viz, even 20 miles out. High tide is best as "clean" water is being sucked in from far out in the Gulf.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks "Whack" for the info.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

The directions of the currents effect the vis more than the tides 5 miles off shore. When the currents are coming out of the West the visibility is usually lower. Onshore the tides will effect the spots also. Like the three Barges it's usually clearer on high tide with East current.:thumbup:


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

That seems to make since. Last sunday if i remember correctly there was a west wind and a little west current which = not so good on the vis!


----------

